# *knock knock*



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Anyone want to be my friend? :b

With my schoolwork lightening (after that dreadful midterm hump) and more time to spend doing other stuff, I realize I don't have many chat buddies anymore. So, if you don't find me too frightening you can IM me or PM me, whichever.

For a while I've contemplated contacting people, but I find the thought too scary. Hopefully there are people more brave than I am. :lol


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*poof*


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

I'd contact you but you may find me annoying :b


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I've thought about IM etc. before but it is just to nerverwracking... hehe... I usually enjoy emailing.. although sometimes I can be a terrible email buddy.. but feel free to email me if you like..


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Nyx said:


> Well I'm always online, even when I shouldn't be


Me too, like now :lol

Yahoo: hopeandpeace_24 Yahoo has not been working well for me lately though :/


----------



## sangha (May 9, 2006)

You've just inspired me to create a SA knock-knock joke

visitor: Knock-knock

me: GO AWAY!!! :hide


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Hiya I'm always up for making a new chat buddy.

I'm a friendly one and I don't bite.


----------

